# Fatty virgin



## supervette (May 11, 2011)

While browsing the sight the other day I came across this strange thing called a "fatty". Interested I read more and learned how to roll a fatty. Well today I rolled my first Fatty! But hey why roll one when you can roll two! Finished product came out great...... But are you guys kidding me! These things should be called "heart attacks" OMG they were awesome but I could feel my arteries clogging with every bite. I'm pretty sure these things are illegal in 14 states and Puerto Rico. I've got 2 sons graduating this year, one from 8th grade and one from high school and I was planning on pulling out the smoker for the party, now I've got a great new item to spring on the guests. Thanks all!


----------



## fpnmf (May 11, 2011)




----------



## roller (May 11, 2011)

.......Hope you enjoy it here but incase you have not noticed we do like Q-View...


----------



## supervette (May 11, 2011)

I did take a picture of final product. I'll try and post it, but that's harder to do than rolling that fatty


----------



## meateater (May 11, 2011)

Supervette said:


> I did take a picture of final product. I'll try and post it, but that's harder to do than rolling that fatty




Shoot, two graduating and you forgot......


----------



## supervette (May 11, 2011)

Here's the qview


----------



## beer-b-q (May 11, 2011)

Looks good for being a Virgin...

Just keep making them and you will be an expert in no time...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2011)

Great job on your first try!


----------

